# generac gn-480 Q-55g generator buy or not to buy??



## sdgmc05 (Nov 26, 2012)

I have a chance to purchase a generac Q-55 5500 watt generator for $250. twin cylinder generac gas engine. it has less then 10 hours and looks new. is there any common problems with these units? seems like a really good deal to me.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

BUY IT!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just make sure it runs and puts out voltage, bring a hair dryer or a eletric heater to test it


----------



## DrDave (Oct 28, 2012)

*Generac Wheelhouse 5500*

My son found a Generac Wheelhouse 5500/8500 with a Briggs & Stratton OHV engine for $350.00. It looks like it is in good shape. Before I do anything with it I want to:
1. Give it a bath
2. Change the oil
3. Flush the old gas out (smells like varnish)
4. Change the Sparkplug
But the manual, which I found on-line, does not give the oil capacity, grade, HP, Displacement, sparkplug and so on.
There is a sticker that has this number:
3BSXS.3422HT 275385

I have spent a lot of time and found many posts asking the same information. The Briggs & Stratton site keeps asking for a stamped number but I cannot find it. Why do they make it so hard to get info and why isn't this in the User Manual?

So I own it now but I wish I had the chance to research this stuff before he put down my cash. I did see a refurbished one on Ebay for $750 so maybe I got a good deal.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Zamenasew (Apr 15, 2014)

What I*read*I really liked it.*Thank you for*your information!


----------

